# Healthy habit- Siberian style



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

*Daily routine with a bucket of cold water over the head keeps children and adults strong and healthy.*

Like ducks to water in the snow - keeping kids healthy Siberian style

One thing though, you don't need ice water to keep with this regimen, simple cold shower for 5 min is good enough every morning.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

ok Last time I swam in March when ice started to melt was 2004 unfortunately… Maybe I'll try it again lol


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

NOT even.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

If I were to do that you would have to have a medical team standing by with one of those thing -a- ma- jig that they use to restart your heart. I don't even go in my pool once it goes below 75 degree's .


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Did you read the article? Conditioning begins in the Summer, your body will get used to it, it's not a huge deal.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL :-x:21:


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Not going to happen


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I sat on a nail once... it only hurt when i moved, so after awhile it was ok...

taking a cold shower has zero health benefits...unless you count an increase in male fertility...everything else is " these claimed benefits can't be confirmed."


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

A bunch of local scuba divers. Go diving on New Year's day. Every year.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My favorite time to dive is the winter. The reason is that there are a lot less divers at the gulf or at the caves when it is cold. Not only that, but putting on the fleece pullover and sitting in a warm restaurant afterward is really nice.

All that being the case, I am not dumping ice cold water on my head. I'd have to borrow Slew's medical thingamajig.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I tried doing the bucket of ice water over the head once. I was so apprehensive about it that I waited too long and the bucket of water froze over the top and wouldn't pour out.. I took it as a sign from God that doing such a stunt was crazy or was going to kill me. My guardian angel agreed.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Diver said:


> A bunch of local scuba divers. Go diving on New Year's day. Every year.


We have those knuckleheads here too. A couple years ago one of 'em got stuck under the ice and drown. Nature weeding out the stupid as far as I am concerned.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Dumping ice water over your kids' head in the winter here can land you in the cooler.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> My favorite time to dive is the winter. The reason is that there are a lot less divers at the gulf or at the caves when it is cold. Not only that, but putting on the fleece pullover and sitting in a warm restaurant afterward is really nice.
> 
> All that being the case, I am not dumping ice cold water on my head. I'd have to borrow Slew's medical thingamajig.


I've been in water down to about 40 degrees farenhiet locally, albeit not on New Year's Day like some of the other divers. Even in summer the temperature at my favorite dive site does not rise above 50 at the bottom.



Inor said:


> We have those knuckleheads here too. A couple years ago one of 'em got stuck under the ice and drown. Nature weeding out the stupid as far as I am concerned.


Diving under ice is a "overhead environment" and requires training, similar to cave or wrecks. I suspect the fellow did not have the right training. Basically he would need a line all the way to the point he enters and exits the water just as you would have with a cave. With a wreck your line would take you to outside the wreck.

You would also want an equipment load similar to what we use here for wrecks, e.g. double tanks, multiple reels backup mask, etc. With a group event you would also want to have support divers capable of making a rescue, which means all of them need training for the environment as well. It's not easy to organize.

The event here on New Year's Day does not have a frozen surface, but it will likely have sub-freezing air temperatures.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> I've been in water down to about 40 degrees farenhiet locally, albeit not on New Year's Day like some of the other divers. Even in summer the temperature at my favorite dive site does not rise above 50 at the bottom.
> 
> Diving under ice is a "overhead environment" and requires training, similar to cave or wrecks. I suspect the fellow did not have the right training. Basically he would need a line all the way to the point he enters and exits the water just as you would have with a cave. With a wreck your line would take you to outside the wreck.


No-no, that requires a drysuit and I am to cheap to buy one. 

On a topic related note, I just took a shower and absent-minded stepped into the water before the warm water made it to the shower head. Immediately thought of this thread.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Diver said:


> Diving under ice is a "overhead environment" and requires training, similar to cave or wrecks. I suspect the fellow did not have the right training. Basically he would need a line all the way to the point he enters and exits the water just as you would have with a cave. With a wreck your line would take you to outside the wreck.
> 
> You would also want an equipment load similar to what we use here for wrecks, e.g. double tanks, multiple reels backup mask, etc. With a group event you would also want to have support divers capable of making a rescue, which means all of them need training for the environment as well. It's not easy to organize.
> 
> The event here on New Year's Day does not have a frozen surface, but it will likely have sub-freezing air temperatures.


I do not think these morons are even experienced divers. At least not all of them are. They just wear swimming suits. They cut a hole in a lake with a chainsaw and jump in. They call themselves "The Polar Bear Club". Personally, I wish they would call themselves "The Baby Seals". Then we could club them.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> I do not think these morons are even experienced divers. At least not all of them are. They just wear swimming suits. They cut a hole in a lake with a chainsaw and jump in. They call themselves "The Polar Bear Club". Personally, I wish they would call themselves "The Baby Seals". Then we could club them.


Well, if they jump in without a line to the surface you don't need to club them. Nature will solve the problem. At least a diver operating in an overhead environment should have the kind of equipment I described. There is a Polar Bear Club around here too, but I think they jump in the Atlantic though not on New Year's Day. The ocean does not freeze over here. 

And yes Denton you would need a drysuit around here and that dramatically increases the cost of equipment and you need training in use of the drysuit unless you want to experience a rapid ascent to the surface feet first.

Can I assume this thread is about immersing yourself in very cold water so I am not completely hijacking it?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Diver said:


> Diving under ice is a "overhead environment" and requires training, similar to cave or wrecks. I suspect the fellow did not have the right training. Basically he would need a line all the way to the point he enters and exits the water just as you would have with a cave. With a wreck your line would take you to outside the wreck.


I have a lot of dives under my belt...NC, FL, and ME - Wreck, Night, some shallow caves (not deep caves), beach dives, boats dives... I am certified Open, Advanced, and Nitrox....

I would NEVER dive under the ice...It requires too much advance planning, gear, and stand by people... AND I would NEVER ice dive in NY - My CCW license is not good there..


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have a lot of dives under my belt...NC, FL, and ME - Wreck, Night, some shallow caves (not deep caves), beach dives, boats dives... I am certified Open, Advanced, and Nitrox....
> 
> I would NEVER dive under the ice...It requires too much advance planning, gear, and stand by people... AND I would NEVER ice dive in NY - My CCW license is not good there..


You planning on running a Glock with the Marine spring caps so you can shoot underwater?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh no!, no, no, no! Not this Southern boy! :68:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I do this on my work days. Talk about a swift kick in a$$ at 5am! I honestly could care less about the health benefits but turn off the hot water at the end of your shower and grab a cup a joe on the way out the door and you are fired up and ready to take on the day! Especially if you crank up some good music on your drive to work. perhaps I'm crazy but it works for me. 

There is a club that jumps into ice cold water every winter for the supposed health benefits. I think its called the polar bears??? They claim it is good for the heart and circulation.


----------

